# Basement remodel, help with an efficient layout? (diagram incl.)



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

This was one idea. Make a closet accessible from the top room to store extra clothing (military, lots of extra stuff), as well as a place to swap winter/summer stuff etc. House is very short on closet space.

Then, have laundry room access from the play room. Good time to do laundry. Put a half bath on the other side of the wall.

Just ideas.


----------

